# LGB White Pass Repairs



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
A friend of mine has an LGB White Pass that was no longer working. He asked me to take a look at it. After taking it apart I discovered that one gear was wore right out and the other was never lined up properly. I wrote an article about what I have done to repair it and is one my site.

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry/index/LGB_White_Pass_Repair.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot figure out why your link does not work, it looks right, but does not work:

This one does: *http://users.eastlink.ca...trong>**

That's very strange about the gears... so the alignment of the gears on the axles should be different betwen the 2 axles, or what do you think?

Greg 


*


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I know why. Because every time I post anything in the form it adds stuff too it. For example at the end of my link it added %C2%A0 after html, just like at the beginning of my post it added @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 

I did not type that crap in there. I am not sure why it does this I will try and go in and edit it again.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

It should read.... 

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry/index/LGB_White_Pass_Repair.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, it's most likely your browser, are you using Chrome or Safari? 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It should read.... 

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscou...epair.html 
There's a couple of rules for links that Steve and other Moderators have passed on. One is that the link and the text shouldn't be the same - in other words, the HTML part of the link with the actual link in it must be different from the plain text that will be used as the actual link. I set them up my editing the post afterwards in HTML mode. 

The quicker way is the just delete the first ':' so this dumb editor doesn't treat it as a link, and tell folk to copy it to their browser and add the : back. Here's the link to this thread: http //www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/122262/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I do use Safari as a browser, but I have not had this issue in the past. Only in the last few months now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The new version of the forum software seems to be doing this in conjunction with certain browsers. 

Try using firefox (it's free) and see if the problem goes away... seems to come up only when you have a link in your posts. 

Regards, Greg


----------

